# Our home made coop and 2 new Australorps



## Bottroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Meet Bitey and blacky 









Our home mad coop took me 3 days to build from recycled materials


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good! Makes my homemade run look a right Heath Robinson affair. I'm too embarrassed to post a picture of it. My three girls seem quite happy in it though (Fleur a Cuckoo Maran, Amber a Warren and Roxy a Black Rock) and provide me with 3 eggs most days.


----------

